# Members that Epitomize Types



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

What members do you think epitomize (embody the essential characteristics of) their types?

*MBTI:*
ISTJ: 
ISFJ
ESTJ:
ESFJ:
ISTP:
ISFP: 
ESTP: 
ESFP:
INTJ:
INTP:
ENTJ:
ENTP:
INFJ: 
INFP: 
ENFJ:
ENFP: 

*Enneagram:*
1w9:
1w2:
2w1:
2w3:
3w2:
3w4:
4w3:
4w5:
5w4:
5w6: 
6w5: 
6w7:
7w6:
7w8:
8w7:
8w9:
9w8:
9w1:

Let's fill the list in. Just name people and I will update with the list regularly.:crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll ad snail for INFP and Perseus for INTP.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Alright, I think Snail is obv. the archetypal INFP, Holly is INFJ, TreeBob is ESTP, mcgooglian is ISTP, and [some woman who I forget the name of] is ESFJ.

I think I am the archetypal 5w6. :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Grim is the archetypal ENTJ. Nephy is the archetypal INTJ. Alysaria is the archetypal ENFP. Despite his uncertainty about his type, Sillytree is the archetypal INFP. I don't know enough about enneagram wings to go into a lot of detail, but Deagalman is the archetypal 6 despite his uncertainty. Viktoria is the archetypal 1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I am an ISFJ? haha.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

WickedQueen shall be the sole ruler of the ESTJ title.
Long live the Queen!


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> I am an ISFJ? haha.


Wait. I confused you with someone else. I don't remember the person's name I was thinking about. Wow, I truly do epitomize 5w6. D:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Marino said:


> Wait. I confused you with someone else. I don't remember the person's name I was thinking about. Wow, I truly do epitomize 5w6. D:


Well, I think I am the only active ISFJ on the site, at least as far as I noticed..


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Marino said:


> Wait. I confused you with someone else. I don't remember the person's name I was thinking about. Wow, I truly do epitomize 5w6. D:


I think you meant Sunshine.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Harley said:


> I think you meant Sunshine.


Ah, yes, Sunshine. Thank you. I'm quite the absent minded professor sometimes.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Snail for INFP, WickedQueen for ESTJ, and Tlatoani for INTP. :happy:

Does anyone think I might be the 4w5? Maybeh?


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Tlatoani for INTP. :happy:


HEY! :angry:

What is that supposed to mean? :crazy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Marino said:


> HEY! :angry:
> 
> What is that supposed to mean? :crazy:


Haha, don't take that the wrong way - I prefer those who have a bit more balance in their functions, and I think you do.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*:/ This means it is going to comedown between me and munchies for ENTP.

I vote Lance for ENFP.
Bear (Grim) is ofcourse the ENTJ.
Nephilim was the INTJ.

*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

ISTJ: Stoic
ISFJ: BehindSmile
ESTJ: T-Guy
ESFJ: Sunshine
ISTP: mcgooglian
ISFP: Kamajama
ESTP: TreeBob
ESFP: squealo
INTJ: NephilimAzrael
INTP: Marino
ENTJ: ClubbedWithSpades
ENTP: Munchies
INFJ: musicalpyramid
INFP: snail
ENFJ: kph5034
ENFP: alizée le fluff

Not to sure about Enneatypes, as I haven't had as near as much practice learning about it, let alone seeing wherein members fit. This is it for now.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Snail is definitely the 1w9.


----------



## Halloween Decor (May 29, 2009)

ShaiGar for ENTP.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I could either be insulted that I'm not the ENTP, or Excited that I'm not a stereotype.

I'm a glass half full kind-of guy those I'll go with excited :O
*


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

munchies is my bro i think he should be the entp cover guy, although hes pretty quiet latly


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I agree, as I said it was between me and munchies, and I have far to much J (60/40) to be the coverman.

Shai is not the typical ENTP. Shai is an ENTP when its hurt.
*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Evolyptic or ENTP.
Holly Golighty for INFJ
Milkbert for INTJ
And some chick with a french name for ISFP.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

[

*MBTI:*
ISTJ: uhhh
ISFJ: behindsmile ....behind just makes me think of a butt....sorry I digress
ESTJ:Wickedqueen cause she is like the only one who ever posts 
ESFJ:sunshine obviously 
ISTP:mcgoog!
ISFP: that one shit....i forgot his name OH char1e 
ESTP: treebob!
ESFP: ummm fat bozo?
INTJ:nephilimazrael....by far
INTP:shanolix 
ENTJ:grim by far
ENTP:evolyptic
INFJ: umm holly? ninja?
INFP: snail
ENFJ: bri
ENFP: viktoria

*Enneagram:*
1w9:Me 
1w2:turranmc
2w1:
2w3:
3w2:
3w4:
4w3:
4w5:
5w4:
5w6: 
6w5: 
6w7:
7w6:
7w8:
8w7:
8w9:Grim
9w8:
9w1:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Grim is an 8w9 and it definitely describes him well.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

3w2 for me please!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*7w6 (CP) = Me*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

So, after we figure out who the quintessential type representatives are, do we get to make a reality show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

snail said:


> So, after we figure out who the quintessential type representatives are, do we get to make a reality show?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually...that sounds pretty cool. Like an intelligent version of Big Brother, minus the elimination (let's admit it, it's more fun with all personalities on board).


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

thehigher said:


> [
> 
> ISFJ: behindsmile ....behind just makes me think of a butt....sorry I digress


just think of it as a sexay behind. :tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> just think of it as a sexay behind. :tongue:


I'm trying to, dammit, what your avatar keeps holding me back. :frustrating:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> just think of it as a sexay behind. :tongue:


 Just think of me smackin it.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

6w5 for me? :blushed:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Just think of me smackin it.


me-ow! :wink:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Not really into enneagram so I just picked MBTI

*MBTI:*
ISTJ: 
ISFJ: BehindSmile
ESTJ: WickedQueen
ESFJ: Sunshine
ISTP: McGooglian/MannyP
ISFP: 
ESTP: Treebob/Ape
ESFP: Fat Bozo
INTJ: Invisible Jim/Mikbert
INTP: Femme/Marino/Kevinaswell
ENTJ: Grim
ENTP: William Wolf
INFJ: Ninja/Selene/Red riding hood
INFP: Snail/Aurora Fire/BlueGuardian/Ginz/Black Magic
ENFJ: SuicidalMarshmellow
ENFP: Viktoria/Alysaria/Lol


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

No me for ISTP?

I'm definitely gonna put Snail for INFP and Marino for INTP.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Snail for INFP, WickedQueen for ESTJ, and *Tlatoani for INTP*. :happy:
> 
> Does anyone think I might be the 4w5? Maybeh?


Sick, God no.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Sick, God no.


Yeah, I think I'd like to change my answer to Shanoxilt.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*:O I was happy I wasn't chosen, and now I'm happy I am chosen.*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

William Wolf said:


> *:O I was happy I wasn't chosen, and now I'm happy I am chosen.*


 I guess you're just easy to please. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

William Wolf said:


> *:/ This means it is going to comedown between me and munchies for ENTP.
> 
> I vote Lance for ENFP.
> Bear (Grim) is ofcourse the ENTJ.
> ...




Thanks for figuring me into the equation for who would be the cover boy ENTP.


Lol


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*8 ENTPs are not regular ENTPs. Thus they can't be a stereotype.*


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

are you sure about that? this is mbti not the enegryaminemnem, my brother is a type 8 and hes the biggest ENTP i know


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*You mean Munchies? Munchies isn't 8. He's probably 7w8 or 7w6. He definitely isn't an 8. Sooner is a good example of an ENTP 8.

How is one the biggest ENTP you know if he's pretty much the only ENTP you know  Just making an assumption here. I maybe wrong. You're being subjective. He was the first ENTP you knew so now all the other ENTPs will be based on him. I do the samething with myself. I was the first ENTP I know, so I base all the other ENTPs on myself.

As I said I thought they'd chose munchies  but I also knew I had a good shot, because like I explained to you. I was one of the first ENTPs they knew so all ENTPs are based by me  Subjective Logic is awesome sometimes.

;D Like just now I made myself sound like a stereotypical ENTP... and again I'm doing so by pointing out the obvious.
*


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Kokos for 9 (No clue which wing)

(As for myself, I think I am a 9w1)


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

William Wolf said:


> *You mean Munchies? Munchies isn't 8. He's probably 7w8 or 7w6. He definitely isn't an 8. Sooner is a good example of an ENTP 8.
> 
> How is one the biggest ENTP you know if he's pretty much the only ENTP you know  Just making an assumption here. I maybe wrong. You're being subjective. He was the first ENTP you knew so now all the other ENTPs will be based on him. I do the samething with myself. I was the first ENTP I know, so I base all the other ENTPs on myself.
> 
> ...


Sooner is a 3. He started off like you presenting 8ish, but then some things started popping up that had me taking a closer look.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ivy said:


> Kokos for 9 (No clue which wing)
> 
> (As for myself, I think I am a 9w1)


Kokos is 9w8, and I agree... a fairly good example.


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

William Wolf said:


> *You mean Munchies? Munchies isn't 8. He's probably 7w8 or 7w6. He definitely isn't an 8. Sooner is a good example of an ENTP 8.*
> 
> *How is one the biggest ENTP you know if he's pretty much the only ENTP you know  Just making an assumption here. I maybe wrong. You're being subjective. He was the first ENTP you knew so now all the other ENTPs will be based on him. I do the samething with myself. I was the first ENTP I know, so I base all the other ENTPs on myself.*
> 
> ...


 its just that, well you know that guy that plays in the 40 year old virgin and pinnapple express? the chubby comedian. He seems like him a lot so i compare my bro to him.

but your right "*I was one of the first ENTPs they knew so all ENTPs are based by me  Subjective Logic is awesome sometimes."*


so its hard to REALLY know


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*There would be the biggest difference. I'm ILE Ti (ENTP-Ti); Seth Rogen is ILE Ne (ENTP-Ne). It means my thinking function Ti is on par with my Intuition. While Seth's Intuition overpowers his thinking. Which is what munchies is. His intuition overpowers his thinking. Which again is why I'm surprised that I'd be the Epitomize of ENTPs because normally ENTPs are ILE Ne. However, won't stop me from comparing other ENTPs to me, Won't stop them from comparing other ENTPs to me, and if it was reversed it wouldn't stop you from comparing other ENTPs to your brother. Subjective Logic.
*


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

William Wolf said:


> *There would be the biggest difference. I'm ILE Ti (ENTP-Ti); Seth Rogen is ILE Ne (ENTP-Ne). It means my thinking function Ti is on par with my Intuition. While Seth's Intuition overpowers his thinking. Which is what munchies is. His intuition overpowers his thinking. Which again is why I'm surprised that I'd be the Epitomize of ENTPs because normally ENTPs are ILE Ne. However, won't stop me from comparing other ENTPs to me, Won't stop them from comparing other ENTPs to me, and if it was reversed it wouldn't stop you from comparing other ENTPs to your brother. Subjective Logic.*


 thats true. so doesnt that mean objective logic isnt possible since the comparison would be subjective?

how can there be an objective comparison? Maybe compairing someone 100% ENTP? but even still the 100% would be subjective.... my brain hurts i cant go on


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Even comparing someone to someone who is 100% ENTP wouldn't work because that person is subjectively believing they're 100% ENTP. There is no facts. You have to remember that MBTI is a theory, a wide spread & accepted theory, but still just a theory. I believe I'm 100% ENTP, but the personality theory only makes up about 60% of the actual person. The other 40% is dedicated to personal taste and experiences, and that is why ENTPs can seem to have similar traits; I'm sure I have traits similar to your brother; Yet be different.*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

9w1 = Trope = God


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Trope for 9w1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Liontiger said:


> 9w1 = Trope = God


All while he's an atheist.

With that said, am I the crowned 9w1? :laughing:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I am proud to represent my people.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Bob for INFP.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

snail - lady autumn - hurting.

epitomises everything bout infp. with L.A. on the balanced side (from my pov)


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Scruffy said:


> Bob for INFP.


Hell yeah!

I vote Moon for INFP. Her demure, shy demeanor screams INFP. Even her facial expressions are text book.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> I vote Moon for INFP. Her demure, shy demeanor screams INFP. Even her facial expressions are text book.


oooh. here, your reward: a cookie


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Azrael said:


> Yeah, I think I'd like to change my answer to Shanoxilt.





thehigher said:


> *MBTI:*INTP:shanolix


I know no person who is less of an introvert than shanoxilt.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Res said:


> All while he's an atheist.
> 
> With that said, am I the crowned 9w1? :laughing:












Why would God believe in a higher power? I challenge you to a duel for the title! Choose your weapon, sir. What shall it be? Rubber chickens in the alley out back? Pistols at dawn? Lightsaber fight on the moon sans space suit?! Bring it on.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Trope said:


> Why would God believe in a higher power? I challenge you to a duel for the title! Choose your weapon, sir. What shall it be? Rubber chickens in the alley out back? Pistols at dawn? Lightsaber fight on the moon sans space suit?! Bring it on.


By instigating the duel, you lose, peacemaker. No? lol


----------

